# Citizenship right passed through descent



## elfinitty (Nov 19, 2016)

Hallo alles!

I have a quite different question. So I technically might have a German citizenship right, I am not very sure though. Here is the case:

My grandpa went to Germany for working in 1959, when the government accepted foreign workers. He worked there for 20 years and never got a citizenship. He passed away in 2006, may he rest in peace.

My father was born in 1956. Neither my grandpa nor my father was born in Germany. I was born in 1995 and my sister was born in 2002, we were not born in Germany either.

Technically, it looks like my grandpa had a German citizenship right but did not use it. Can my dad now benefit from his deceased father's ''right'' and can he pass his citizenship to me and my sister?

This seems quite utopic but i have had this on my mind for a while so I just had to ask!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

elfinitty said:


> Hallo alles!
> 
> I have a quite different question. So I technically might have a German citizenship right, I am not very sure though. Here is the case:
> 
> ...


Sorry, no.

Your grandfather had the possibility of *applying* for naturalisation, *if* he met all the requirements. 

Citizenship can only be passed on if somebody actually acquired it. Your grandfather decided not to naturalise, so that's that.


----------



## elfinitty (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for your reply!^^


----------

